# Hyperdrive - BBC 2



## dwndrgn (Jan 4, 2006)

I've been hearing good things about this.  Of course, it may be forever before I get to see it since I'm here in the States, but I still want to know if it is something worth waiting for or if I should just forget about it.  It is supposed to start this week, I believe.  Whomever may be interested in watching, please tell me how it goes.

Here's a blurb on it from this website http://www.waveguide.co.uk/latest/news051214.htm:


*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]






[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]New Sci-Fi Comedy[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]The year is 2151 and Commander Henderson and the crew of the HMS Camden Lock are going about their business, protecting Britain’s interests in a changing galaxy, in the BBC's new science-fiction comedy series - Hyperdrive.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]The crew's mission is to encourage aliens to relocate their businesses to Britain.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Commander Henderson is at the helm of the ship and determined to persuade an alien race called The Glish that the Peterborough Enterprise Zone would be the ideal location for them. However, the meeting doesn’t go as planned and Henderson and his crew, who include his right-hand man First Officer York and the meticulous Diplomatic Officer Teal, are under increasing pressure to find new clients. None of this is helped by the fact that there is a lethal, man-eating parasite loose on the ship.[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Commander Henderson is played by Nick Frost, First Officer York by Kevin Eldon and Teal by Miranda Hart.[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Hyperdrive starts on BBC Two in three weeks.[/SIZE][/FONT]
		
Click to expand...

[/SIZE][/FONT]*


----------



## Myrddin (Jan 4, 2006)

The adverts are out for it now but doesn't actually kick off until next week (Wednesday I believe).  Looks good from the trailers and you can't go wrong with Nick Frost...


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 5, 2006)

I 'might' just let you know...
Starts 11th Jan...
...

Ha ha, he he!!!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 5, 2006)

meanie!  *sticks out tongue*


----------



## Omega (Jan 5, 2006)

Saw a quick bit of the trailer, it reminds me of Red Dwarf, I may catch an episode of it, if I remember.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, kind of like a "Red Dwarf with sharper lighting"...

[Only wish I had seen Kryton's Vacuum Manual on the Ensign's desk...  ]


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 6, 2006)

Preview for UK viewers if interested: BBC2 9:55pm
Which follows a story of the life of C.S.Lewis...

er, tonight!


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 9, 2006)

Hehe, heh, ho...
Ah... well, yeah... sorry, DawnDragan! The teaser was rather teasing


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 10, 2006)

You're really nasty

I thought it was quite teasing too...


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 10, 2006)

muhahaa! as they say...
Aye, seemingly nasty 
Comes of being the biggest softest peach in the universe and yet the hardest nut to crack...

(Wait, shouldnt I 'TM' that bit... was something I thought while out with the dogs this eve...)


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 11, 2006)

Very philosophical...


----------



## Dave (Jan 11, 2006)

*Hyperdrive*

Is anyone planning to watch this new BBC2 show, Hyperdrive?

It sounds like its desperately trying to be 'Red Dwarf', but I'll give it a chance tonight.





> _Ship's Announcement_
> Did you used to work on Level Four, but moved to a new level and fell out of touch with your old friends? Why not come down to the Levels Reunited evening at the ship pub.


The show is about the ship _HMS Camden Lock_ which, in the first episode, is on a mission to sell business space in the Peterborough Enterprise Zone. 



> Hyperdrive is written by Kevin Cecil and Andy Riley, who co-wrote the Bafta award-winning third series of Black Books.
> 
> Heading up the cast will be Nick Frost (Spaced, Shaun of the Dead) as Space Commander Henderson and Kevin Eldon (Nighty Night, Big Train) as First Officer York.
> 
> ...


I'll let you know what I think!


----------



## ray gower (Jan 11, 2006)

Actually I was expecting something more akin to the Navy Lark in space, but it seems I've cornered the market on that one.

Otherwise it fell as flat as their sales campaign, sharing the same budget as RD, but none of the charm or anything memorable, which is bad news for an opening rendition. 

Perhaps they were trying to hard to be amusing and it might improve when it settles down?


----------



## Dave (Jan 12, 2006)

You say "low budget" but I expect that those sets, props and make-up were quite expensive for the BBC, it was some of the acting that was, a few times, amateurish. I did find it amusing, though never fall around laughing funny.

It needs to be given more of a chance, I think, as they were trying to develop characters at the same time as being very, very funny, but something more like the Navy Lark in space may have worked better. 

If it does succeed, the 'Ships Announcements' are going to be the most memorable part of it - "Bring your clone to work day!"


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 12, 2006)

Watched it last night (the joys of living in UK)

Found it very amusing, had some laugh out loud moments and if you like the humour in Shaun of the Dead, you'll find this quite similar in that aspect.

I liked it and will be watching it again next week, it's already got a series link and auto view on my Sky Planner!

Just don't watch it looking for something serious, you'll hate it!  

xx


----------



## little smaug (Jan 12, 2006)

From the reviews I read of this beforehand, I was expecting it to be brilliant. "Funny, clever and original", as my TV guide promised. Except it wasn't. I don't think I laughed once, and I couldn't help comparing it to Red Dwarf. Parasitic lifeform loose on the ship, attacking crew members, "she feeds on fear". Polymorph, anyone?

I probably will watch it again next week, since you can't always judge a series on its first episode. But from what I saw last night, I'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## cornelius (Jan 12, 2006)

watched it last night too ( though not the whole episode, i had to get up early)

it was nice, though, the way they had to " sign the agreement" or how they control the ship...


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 12, 2006)

The driver made me laugh out loud on more than one occasion!!!  

xx


----------



## cornelius (Jan 12, 2006)

how did it end with that little thingy? I know he killed the guinea pig...


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 12, 2006)

***SPOILER ALERT***

It went round eating everyone. Wots-his-face with the funny hair shot it, was a very funny scene!

Needless to say, he didn't sign the contract!

xx


----------



## Dave (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm still not sure after the second episode. It was funnier, better acted and I guess I knew what to expect now. I think there are elements of something really good there, such as the 'Doom Ray'.



> _from BBC_
> 
> Henderson must make first contact with a strange, new world: Queppu. This is his chance to speak to the peoples of a planet - to make history.
> 
> ...



Ship's Announcement 
Attention all crew on Level 15. Don't drink the tap water if it comes out red. The safe colours are blue and orange.


----------



## ray gower (Jan 18, 2006)

Look on the bright side:- 
They have some different ideas as to forehead ridges!


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 25, 2006)

"I think I'll call this Vine Canyon."

I was tickled pink...


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 25, 2006)

*watched half of one show, it was pretty funny.*


----------



## ray gower (Feb 2, 2006)

It is getting better, they have stopped trying for the gags, consequently some of it was mildly humourous. 

This week had them trying to negotiate a peace treaty before the American fleet arrived. The managed the treaty, the two halves came together to declare war on the Camden Lock.

The situation was right, the solution was right, just lacks delivery?


----------



## Dave (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree about that one being the best yet. :star: 

They should have done a trade in talking doors though.


----------



## sanityassassin (Feb 11, 2006)

I've tried to get into this but while it has its funny moments overall I don't think it is that funny and not a patch on red dwarf


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2007)

*Second Series*

So, anyone watching the Second Series?

I admit I was surprised to see a second series. So surprised, that I missed the first episode!

I've seen the second and third episodes and I would say they were funnier and better than the first series.

It has some very original ideas and has found itself, rather than trying to be something else. For example, last night had the idea of a gap year student, daughter of the Admiral, hitchhiking planets and missing her fresher's week, while hating everything to do with the Space Corp. 

It still isn't the greatest comedy, but there is nothing else like it on TV at the moment.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Hyperdrive*

That's the thing, it's sacrilege to mention this tat in the same breath as 'Red Dwarf,'  but what else is there ?


----------



## HappyHippo (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Hyperdrive*

I laughed at bits of it, especially the aliens trying to fit their big headresses in the excape tubes, but a lot of the rest was incomprehensible and/or badly done.

I was gutted, because I like Nick Frost in nearly everything else.


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Hyperdrive*



HappyHippo said:


> I was gutted, because I like Nick Frost in nearly everything else.


BUT, everything else he's been in was written by Simon Pegg! I feel sorry for him, because he is really under Simon Pegg's shadow. He wasn't even an actor before he was Mike in 'Spaced'.

I'd never heard of the writers for this before, but they wrote for 'Smack the Pony' and 'Big Train', neither of which I found very funny, and also for the last, and very boring, Harry Enfield series.


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Hyperdrive*

I only saw one episode of the first series and caught the one the other night. Described as brilliant in the paper, which just confirms what I always believed - that newspaper critics are morons. The whole thing was supremely unfunny, the only mildly interesting character is the psycopathic first officer, whatever his name was.


----------

